# BOB trailer



## fishingis4play (Jan 23, 2010)

Having a hard time tracking down a BOB COZ trailer they quit making them over 10 years ago and figured this is the best place to ask if anyone has one laying around not being used anymore because you have a cargo hauling bikes I had purchased one on Ebay last week but the seller backed out and now I'm left hunting again. If anyone has any leads or has one they can part with let me know. Thanks Steve


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

Why not buy a bob trailer from eBay, hack the side bars off, buy a box from Lowes, and bolt it on? Probably come close.


----------



## Matximbrat (Mar 15, 2007)

This is the best trailer on the market. 100% made in Europe.








You can fold completely inside.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Farout. Great fold up. Would store or ship excellent.


----------



## fishingis4play (Jan 23, 2010)

*Found*

Well the search has been long and hard but I have found and bought 3 BOB Coz trailers Would still like to find one more so if anyone still has one I'm interested.


----------



## cj82 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have one in my shed, complete with skewer and flag. however my shed is in the uk. what use are you putting them to, out of interest?


----------



## fishingis4play (Jan 23, 2010)

Going to use them for camping trips, garbage clean up, hauling whatever will fit I have 3 kids that like to bike and camp so that will be the main purpose for us. I already own Bob Ibex and Yak trailers so now I'll have options depending on what were doing. Will also be great for Salmon fishing to put the fish in on the way back plus will be easy to clean afterwards.


----------



## cj82 (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds fun! i use mine for smaller jobs that can be accessed by MTB trails on Portland. is a goo piece of kit, although it can get flexy if incorrectly loaded.


----------



## bkbroiler00 (Apr 21, 2011)

newbie question...what does BOB stand for, if anything? the name of the guy who first invented it, haha?


----------



## fishingis4play (Jan 23, 2010)

*Bob*

BOB stands for Beast of Burden.


----------



## SweatyYeti (Jun 12, 2004)

they are still being sold on Amazon.com


----------



## fishingis4play (Jan 23, 2010)

*amazon where?*

Just looked on amazon couldn't find any. Found Yak trailers no Coz trailers.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

ever find a second one? I was looking for something in local classifieds and remembered this thread...

Bicycles Mountain Bike Parts Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com

g


----------

